# UNIX SCO 5.0.5 stream memory problems



## Access2k (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi All,
I have a SCO OpenServer 5.0.5 server in our office. Lately it has been hanging, and I need to reboot. The reboot seems to clear it up, and it runs fine, for a while while checking using netstat -m i notice that on class 6 have some fail. I increase the stream memory so now it take longer to go down it just seems like the memory is not resetting. when i run netstat i can see how the use memory keep increasing. is the system suppose to flush the memory. Does anyone have any idea of what do i need to be looking at... I am not familiar with UNIX so be nice with me.

Thanks


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Access2k,

For a starter see Examining use of STREAMS resources.

See also: 
Examining the values of kernel tunable parameters.
Appendix B: Configuring kernel parameters and follow the links in that web page for more information.

You may have to consult a System Administration Guide for SCO OpenServer 5.0.5 which should be in your office as a part of the purchase of the system.

-- Tom


----------



## Access2k (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for replaying to my question i really appreciate it.
You know I cann't use the strstat command, I do can use the netstat. I have attached what the netstat looks like.
I would read the handbook that I have "SCO OpenServer Handbook" that is all I have of documentation.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

If there is no strstat command on your system, you can download it (it is open source) from sourceforge.net here.

Looking at your output of netstat, there are no stream failures, but mblks and buffer headers are failing. It looks like you have more than enough stream memory, probably more than you need because there is plenty free, and dnot enough memory allocated to mblks and buffer headers - which is likely what is failing.

I would change the configuration of streams by reducing them to cover 6000 (a net decrease of 3000) which is more than the maximum used according to the report, and then increase the allocation of mblks and buffer headers by 1500 each (as an initial experiment) to see if fails keep reoccuring. The idea is to reallocate where needed, and to readjust to cover the necessary minimum needed at any one time in the categories that are failing. The tool you have at your disposal is to configure the proper amount needed by your system.

-- Tom


----------

